# Wall Street Admiral's Glory Bound



## minih (Oct 20, 2008)

We have been wanting a shetland gelding to show, and now we have one(will be a gelding in the spring). He should mature small enough to hardship when he is 3 into AMHR, he is very tiny and refined. Introducing "Wall Street Admiral's Glory Bound" ASPC papers still pending, aka--Bounder.




He is a little doll and has a very beautiful trot. Tried to get pictures today of it, ha ha too many trees at our place, you won't believe the head and no body or the rear end with no head shots we took.



We are looking forward to next year. Please excuse the no grooming, he is still kind of scared of the new place since he just arrived last Tuesday.

Click on the links below to see pictures of Bounder...

Pretty stance after running and playing on the farm

Bounder Setting Up

Here's an attempt at a trot pic...

Bounder Trotting


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations on him, Terri!!! He looks awesome and I can't wait to see him once you do your magic this spring!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 20, 2008)

He is handsome, Congrats





He looks pretty tiny, how tall is he?


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations very handsome fellow. Wishing you much success with him.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats Terri! He sure is a cutie. I can't wait to see him next spring!!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!!



He's a cutie!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 20, 2008)

That is a sweet lookin boy you got!!!!! I bet he will do awesome!!! Congrats.


----------



## Keri (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats!!! Love the little white on his legs!!!!


----------



## minih (Oct 20, 2008)

> He looks pretty tiny, how tall is he?


Leeana he is tiny, but I have not put a stick to him yet. Might do that this next weekend and post then. I do know we bought a weanling and brought him home from Nationals and I think he measured in at 27.5 and Bounder looks close to that measurement. ?? I will post when I stick him.



> Love the little white on his legs!!!!


I like his white on his legs too, and he has these neat little ink spots or ink runs is what they look like all over the coronet on the top of his hooves. Not sure what it is called.


----------



## Chazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

Since I have been taking a Horse Production class at college now, I know the answer to his color markings. He has on three legs either high fetlocks or socks with dark marks at the coronet band and on the other leg where the white almost touches the knee, it is called a stocking with dark marks at the coronet band.

He is a very sweet colt and I can't wait to show him next year. It will be my first time to show a shetland this upcoming show year, sooooo exciting.





Chasta


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 21, 2008)

* Wow what a nice boy congrats!!!



*


----------



## Lewella (Oct 21, 2008)

minih said:


> I like his white on his legs too, and he has these neat little ink spots or ink runs is what they look like all over the coronet on the top of his hooves. Not sure what it is called.


Those are called ermine spots.


----------



## minih (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Lewella, not knowing that much about pinto patterns do they mean anything or just pretty?


----------



## Lewella (Oct 24, 2008)

They don't really mean anything and are relatively common on both tobianos and sabinos. I personally like them because they either stripe up or make the hooves dark.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrat's he's beautiful. Good luck this spring. I love the way he is standing there looking at you as if to say, HEY see how beautiful I am.... TJ


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations Terri and Chasta! He's very handsome and I love how upheaded he is.



You will have a blast showing him I think.


----------

